# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  اشكال در طراحي

## lililili

با سلام تاريخچه از خودم : من قبلا Front Page 2003 كار مي كردم و كلا سايتهايم رو با اين نرم افزار مي ساختم . (فقط با مطالعه شخصي )تا اينكه كل مانيتورهاي اداره از CRT  به LCD تعويض شد ، غير ازمانيتور بنده .و بنده مثل يك آدم گنگ وقتي نتيجه كارم را بعد از مدتها در سيستم هاي همكاران ديگرم ديدم .. كل طراحي سايتم به هم ريخته بود با توجه به سايز مانيتورهاي  19-21-22 .. با اينكه طراحي ام را با Table انجام داده بودم چندين مرتبه هم پست گذاشتم در اين سايت ولي جوابي نگرفتم :/ در بخش FrontPageدوستان به زبان ساده الان مي خوان سايت ادارمون كه با SharePoint نوشته شده را بنده طراحي صفحاتش را عوض كنم و من نمي دونم كه چي كار كنم كه اون مشكل مجدد پيش نياد ؟ و امتحان هم كردم ديدم پيش آمد .حال راه كارم چيست ؟1- Layer ؟2- Table داخل Layer ؟3-Panel داخل Table يا Layer ؟4-Css ؟خواهشا كمكم كنيد يا منبعي را معرفي بفرماييد يا در صورتي كه لازم است كلاس بروم و چه كلاسي با چه مضموني بايد انتخاب كنم ؟ (تا از ادارمون اخراج نشوم ) در ضمن بنده كلاس C#‎‎ مقدماتي و Sql مقدماتي هم رفتم (كلا در مقدمات خيلي قوي عمل كردم)براي اينكه بتوان اين سايت را طراحي كرد بايد چي بخونم http://www.khuisf.ac.ir/index.aspx?lang=1&sub=1 يا http://merc.mui.ac.ir/ يعني ميشه من به اينجا برسم كه بتونم همچين سايتهايي رو خودم طراحي كنم ؟ بسيار علاقمندم :(ممنونم از تحمل شما دوستان مهربان .

----------


## BandeKHoda

سلام
دوره ای برای طراحی قالب و ظاهر صفحات شیرپوینت با اسم Branding وجود داره

----------


## lililili

ممنونم ولي خيلي اطلاعات مختصري دادين در گوگل هم چيز خاصي پيدا نكردم :/

----------


## mona11

اگر سایتی که شما دارید طراحی میکنید ظاهرش خیلی واستون مهمه و میخواید که اونو به شدت  کاستومایز کنید،شیرپوینت اصلا گزینه ی مناسبی نیست.شما میتونید یه سایت خیلی خوشگل رو با جی کوئری طراحی کنید در عرض چند روز...اما انجام این کار با شیر پوینت متاسفانه زمان میبره خصوصا اینکه حرفه ای نباشید تو این زمینه

----------


## amin1softco

دوست عزیز شما سرعتت از پیشرفت علم کمتر است و بهتر بیخیال بشی در کل اون سایت ها یکیش با CMS درسا ایجاد شده بود و اون یکی هم با پی اچ پی و زیاد ربطی به شر پوینت نداشتند ولی اگر بخواهدی سایت های شر پوینتی را ویرایش کنید باید از نرم افزار شرپوینت دیزاینر کار کنید و اونم باید دانش طراحی سایت را داشته باشید مثل css html ,jqury و برای تغییر ظاهر سایت کفایت می کنه امید وارم که موفق باشید...

----------


## lililili

سلام نتايج پيشنهادات شما اگر بخوام شروع كنم براي طراحي در حد  http://www.khuisf.ac.ir/index.aspx?lang=1&sub=1 يا http://merc.mui.ac.ir/ طبق نظر خانم mona11  بايد جی کوئری رو شروع كنم ؛وطبق نظر آقاي amin1softco بايد بيخيال شم كه بهتره اين نصيحت رو بيخيال شم (چون اگه مي خواستم بي خيال بشم اصلا همچين پستي رو نمي ذاشتم )و css html ,jqury  شروع كنم در ضمن طراحي در SharePoint Designer خيلي سخته انگار همه اجزا چسبيده به كف مانيتور  هيچ حركتي نمي كنه ،به هر حال ممنون از راهنمايي همتون شاد باشيد .

----------


## BandeKHoda

این دوره تو تهران پیدا میشه
راستش در کل پیشنهاد نمیکنم
چون خودم بهترین جایی که پیدا میشد دوره مشابه رفتم، زیاد چیزی یاد ندادن
نخواستم تبلیغ بشه برای همین اسم جایی رو ننوشتم

در کل دوستان درست میگن، این کار به نسبت طراحی های دیگه کار سختیه

----------


## elmira.bfrhn

دوست عزیز سلام
شما میتونید اگه یه مقدار css و html  بلد باشید تا حدی سایت شیرپوینت رو با شیرپوینت دیزاینر تغییر بدید کار با شیرپوینت دیزاینر اونقدرها هم که اولش تصور میکنید سخت نیست باید یه کتاب راجع بهش مطالعه کنید مثل این www.wowebook.info/book/microsoft-sharepoint-designer-2010-step-by-step/; که واسه شروع عالیه.
ولی برای اینکه بتونید به طور کامل طراحی یک سایت رو عوض کنید نیاز دارید که یه master page  بسازید که اینکار هم در شیرپوینت دیزاینر انجام میشه واسه ساخت یه مستر پیج جدید حتما از یه مسترپیچ آماده مثل این http://startermasterpages.codeplex.com   استفاده کنید در غیر اینصورت حتما چون تازه کار هستید با ارورهای زیادی روبرو میشید فکر میکنم واسه شروع همین مطالب کافی باشه 
در ضمن دنبال منبع فارسی نگردید چون نیست !
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------

